# We have moved and building dream shop



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Step #1 Excavation *

First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.

We fell in love with Nashville and it's people a few yrs ago. A close freind told me there would be openings at BNA Airport and with my seniority I should consider it. Long story short , we moved cross country, leaving Southern California behind. Bought a beautiful house on 5 acres with a creek through it and wondered why we waited this long.

So we have broke ground on my dream shop….. It will be 30×50 fully insulated with 12 foot ceilings. It will also have a 8×50 porch on it with celing. In process of running a 200 amp service to the shop directly. Over 300 feet to the nearest pole. Wilson County and Mid - Tennessee Electric have been amazing. Blows our mind how nice Southern people are compared to California.

It will have a bathroom with sink and small spray booth as well. Lay - out to be determined. Of course I have ideas but I'm sure it will change.

Would love to hear anything you would do or would have done differently building your shop. I'm all ears.

Glad to be back, been a crazy 4 months.



























Cheers,
Ken


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the less hectic side of the USA! Looking forward to seeing pix of the shop as it progresses.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Wow, this looks like a great move Ken. As for shop organization ideas I would think that the main type of work you wish to do in the near future might dictate your current needs. My best advice would be to design in way which will give you maximum flexibility for future and numerous changes. In other words don't lock yourself into a static arrangement based on your current desires/needs as these will likely change as your range of expertise expands and you are able to take on new challenges. This might especially apply to lighting, electrical outlets, dust extraction, material storage, etc., etc.


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Ken, congratulations on the big move! What an exciting time for you and your wife. After 33yrs in San Diego, my wife and I left for a small community on the Southern Oregon Coast. You are really going to enjoy the change.

Funny thing is last week I was going thru some old pics and found the one of us, with Medic Ken and his wife, at the Orange County Woodworking show many, many years ago. That was a nice day.

I will definitely be following your blog as you get to build your dream shop.

Good luck and take care,
Pat


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


WELCOME TO TENNESSEE KEN!!! I live about 2 1/2 hours west of Nashville. You're going to love it here. I'm more than a little surprised about the move, but I've talked with several others who have moved here from California and I get it. The shop will be awesome. Best wishes and again, WELCOME!!!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


I'm happy for you & your wife.
Congratulations on the move and new shop.
With all you mentioned and a few other things, I wouldn't want to live in California.
With all the fires they seem to have, it's a wonder that there is any place there to still live.
Good luck.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your new location and what looks to be a fantastic new shop.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Thx guys we do Love it here. Good advice on matters as well. Thx for the help.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


*Ken!

I am very happy for you and your wife!*

I didn't know she worked for Homeland Security… In Calif., I'm sure she was very busy fighting the Battle.

I wish we were younger and able to move away from Family & friends… we're just stuck, living here for the rest of our lives.

*I fully understand WHY you wanted to get OUT of Calif…. * Basically already Bankrupt just trying to Raise Taxes & pull all other ways to steal $$ from the people STILL HERE; it's an impossible task… They will have to go BELLY UP someday… when it's REALLY IMPOSSIBLE to pay the INSANE labor retirements, etc. etc. The Insane agreements made with the Labor Unions are the main REASON for the problem… They failed to handle the event of LOWER ANNUAL INCOME (as the result of chasing businesses & people OUT of Calif)... with Built-in Increases without the income to pay for them! We need someone with the BALLS to meet with Unions, re-negociate to reduce expenses to be more in line to expected income!! Without that, Calif. will DIE!

*Sounds like you're going to have a DREAM SHOP!!* Glad you sold your house so fast giving you a nice bundle to do more of what you wanted to do! *Great way to go!!*

I will be looking forward to seeing the progress of your New shop and the subsequent projects…

*Glad you're really HAPPY in a place AWAY FROM CALIF.!!

Take care…*


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Have a great adventure.


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Welcome from Florida.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Wow, that will be a dream shop! You put some thought into it!! You'll find it more relaxing to live in Tennessee than Ca.

cheers, Jim


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Howdy Ken….Good to hear you're still kickin'...I wondered where you got off to….The Nashville area is pretty nice….My son and family live in Murfreesboro, Tn. just down the road out of Nashville….He works in Nashville….Sounds like you got fed up with Cali like a lot of people….Here in the Ozark mountains of Arkansas people are flocking like mad hatters from Cali….and other parts of the country….My little town of 720 is growing..


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


This wonderful news on both fronts…Deb and I have made to move to Thailand,.... do miss the shop but hey the lifestyle is out of this world.,..


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Fun and exciting times ahead for you Ken! Looking forward to seeing your dream come true!!


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Leaving California was the bast part I'll bet. I am just south of you in Alabama.


----------



## rtbrmb (Nov 11, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the move, hope everything works out well with the new shop. Looking forward to seeing some projects listed in the future.

Bill in MI


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Hey, Ken, congratulations to you and Blondie on escaping from the Left coast.

You will likely rattle around in your shop once it is completed. haha Since form follows function, you should spend some time thinking about the types of things you make most often and the corresponding work flow to do them most efficiently. You might consider locating the dust collector as centrally as possible to keep the runs short. Also, you can locate some tools back to back to reduce the number of required drops. I used 6" thin wall PVC because it is relatively easy to reconfigure when necessary.

I really enjoy watching shops grow out of the ground so,please, keep the pics coming.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Spray Booth… Nice! 
Good luck on the big build.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ken! We vacationed in Tennessee this summer. Beautiful country. Id do it in a heartbeat. Enjoy!


----------



## DougZ (Nov 12, 2018)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear about the move and new shop. I too have moved from NJ to Virginia about five years ago. Although I cannot build a large space like you are doing and can offer some tips as I have five bays of garage space. Overall, the walls are a hindrance. I have one bay just for finishing which is nice and one bay covered outside which also works wells. The other bays have a wall between number 2 and 3. This causes me to have stations and means I walk around alot. That's not really that terrible but make sure you layout your space effectively to suit your needs. Of course I could remove the old truck (1950) from the space and that would solve some of the problem.  That's a discussion for another day. My second suggestion is to maintain your flexibility. I noticed someone else suggested that. I put all my heavy tools on custom built carts. Lathe, scroll saw, table saw, chop saw, band saw, joiner, planers, dust vacuum, etc. They are all on carts that I can roll to almost any location. On nice days I will cut outside to keep the dust out of the shop. The third suggestion is climate control. Some of my bays do not have AC and here in Virginia June thru September is humid. The tools are the concern as lack of air flow creates rust on the metal and mildew on untreated wood. I find the pine and plywood in the worst offender for mildew. Any finished items are either painted or stained which seems to keep it under control. I am looking for some old fans at estate sales and plans on adding them to the shop for the summer months. The next suggestion it to make sure you have enough power. 200 amp maybe enough. If you add HVAC that may use 100 amp depending on the unit. I would make sure the lighting is plentiful and have dedicated 20 amp recoil lines from the ceiling so your not tripping over power cords. My lighting is good but the power lines from the ceiling was something I did not do but am working on a remedy. If the picture posted was an example of the finished product the garage doors are a must and is a nice feature. Good luck.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken,
Missed out on this post, but never too late. 
It sounds like a healthy move, like it will bring peace and you will have a wonderful time in front of you.
Congratulations on the move.
How exiting to get to build your dream workshop, jubiiiiii.!!!!
Is the last picture, the house, is that how it will look, that looks like a wonderful place to hang out.?
Big doors that can stay open, perhaps big glass in some of them. 
Daylight, lots of it.
Table saw with loads of space around it.
Two good rocking chairs on the porch, self made. ;-) (I might drop by).
Wood storage area.
Small room or big cabinets, for all the stuff, that are not wished to look at.
French cleat on all the walls.
Ohhh I could dream for hours.
It is my own big dream to move out of the city and build a house and workshop on the country side - one day, one fine day.
All my best wishes for blonde and you,
Mads


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


I understand leaving Calif. California Politics AAAAAgh

They are turning one of the most beautiful spots on earth into a homeless camp.

*Beautiful shop.* Only recommend, don't put your dust collection in a concrete floor


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


Thx Thx for advice, the dust collection will be on ceilings. ...cheers


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Step #1 Excavation *
> 
> First off, Thx to many of my fellow Lumberjocks for reaching out and cking on us. We've been off line for a bit. Big change in our lives, (a good one though). Blondie retired from Homeland Security and we decided after 23 yrs in Southern California enough was enough. Tired of the taxes, politics, traffic and Sanctuary Cities. We sold our house 1st day, first buyer. Well over asking price which was silly in the first place.
> 
> ...


The California Government should be committed to an INSANE asylum… They are RUINING our beautiful golden state!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Phase 2 start to build.*

Well its been a while from my last post. The Central Valley of Tennessee has received record rain so far this year. Normally it's 53 inches so far this yr, 65 inches I've been being as patient as I can. After 23 yrs in Southern California with hardly no rain it's been interesting. It can rain all it wants after we're up and running lol.

They delivered the materials the day after Christmas and today I received a call he will start erecting on Friday

We're super excited and will post pics as we go. Of course Sako our Lab is out there inspecting. Lol

Thx for looking.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Ken90712 said:


> *Phase 2 start to build.*
> 
> Well its been a while from my last post. The Central Valley of Tennessee has received record rain so far this year. Normally it's 53 inches so far this yr, 65 inches I've been being as patient as I can. After 23 yrs in Southern California with hardly no rain it's been interesting. It can rain all it wants after we're up and running lol.
> 
> ...


yes Ken this has been a record breaking year on east coast please dont let it scare you away looking forward to following along with your build :<))


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Phase 2 start to build.*
> 
> Well its been a while from my last post. The Central Valley of Tennessee has received record rain so far this year. Normally it's 53 inches so far this yr, 65 inches I've been being as patient as I can. After 23 yrs in Southern California with hardly no rain it's been interesting. It can rain all it wants after we're up and running lol.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Tennessee Ken. The weather here is predictably unpredictable. Best wishes with the new shop.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Phase 2 start to build.*
> 
> Well its been a while from my last post. The Central Valley of Tennessee has received record rain so far this year. Normally it's 53 inches so far this yr, 65 inches I've been being as patient as I can. After 23 yrs in Southern California with hardly no rain it's been interesting. It can rain all it wants after we're up and running lol.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken, Blondie, and Sako!

Sounds like you will be able to setup a nice veggie garden and NOT worry about WATERING IT!!
Great for tomatoes, etc.

What kind of foundation is your shop going to be on? No concrete slab, by the looks of it…

Do you have plans / pics of what it is going to look like?

It will be very interesting watching it go up… little by little…

Thank you for the update!

Happy New Year! You're getting off to a NICE start! 

Take care…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Phase 2 start to build.*
> 
> Well its been a while from my last post. The Central Valley of Tennessee has received record rain so far this year. Normally it's 53 inches so far this yr, 65 inches I've been being as patient as I can. After 23 yrs in Southern California with hardly no rain it's been interesting. It can rain all it wants after we're up and running lol.
> 
> ...


I've learned they do the slab after its up to wrap poles in concrete. 5 inch slap 2700 psi with rebar. There is a pic on first blog Joe.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Phase 2 start to build.*
> 
> Well its been a while from my last post. The Central Valley of Tennessee has received record rain so far this year. Normally it's 53 inches so far this yr, 65 inches I've been being as patient as I can. After 23 yrs in Southern California with hardly no rain it's been interesting. It can rain all it wants after we're up and running lol.
> 
> ...





> I ve learned they do the slab after its up to wrap poles in concrete. 5 inch slap 2700 psi with rebar. There is a pic on first blog Joe.
> 
> - Ken90712


Very interesting… Hard to understand how it can EASILY be done… Will wait and see…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Phase 2 start to build.*
> 
> Well its been a while from my last post. The Central Valley of Tennessee has received record rain so far this year. Normally it's 53 inches so far this yr, 65 inches I've been being as patient as I can. After 23 yrs in Southern California with hardly no rain it's been interesting. It can rain all it wants after we're up and running lol.
> 
> ...


Must be quite a change for a California family..

LOoking forward to seeing the shop build progress.


----------



## rastapunkscramble (Oct 20, 2015)

Ken90712 said:


> *Phase 2 start to build.*
> 
> Well its been a while from my last post. The Central Valley of Tennessee has received record rain so far this year. Normally it's 53 inches so far this yr, 65 inches I've been being as patient as I can. After 23 yrs in Southern California with hardly no rain it's been interesting. It can rain all it wants after we're up and running lol.
> 
> ...


nice! keep the progress pics coming!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Phase 2 start to build.*
> 
> Well its been a while from my last post. The Central Valley of Tennessee has received record rain so far this year. Normally it's 53 inches so far this yr, 65 inches I've been being as patient as I can. After 23 yrs in Southern California with hardly no rain it's been interesting. It can rain all it wants after we're up and running lol.
> 
> ...


What a super way to start off the NewYear Ken. I'm with you … once your shop is built it can rain all it wants! Living on Vancouver Island, we're used to all that wet stuff. Enjoy wearing rubber boots … lol!!


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ken90712 said:


> *Phase 2 start to build.*
> 
> Well its been a while from my last post. The Central Valley of Tennessee has received record rain so far this year. Normally it's 53 inches so far this yr, 65 inches I've been being as patient as I can. After 23 yrs in Southern California with hardly no rain it's been interesting. It can rain all it wants after we're up and running lol.
> 
> ...


It's exciting to have the opportunity to build your dream shop… again. About 4 years ago, I built my dream shop for the last time. Couldn't be happier. I'm sure you will be the same way. Look forward to your updates. Congrats buddy


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Phase 2 start to build.*
> 
> Well its been a while from my last post. The Central Valley of Tennessee has received record rain so far this year. Normally it's 53 inches so far this yr, 65 inches I've been being as patient as I can. After 23 yrs in Southern California with hardly no rain it's been interesting. It can rain all it wants after we're up and running lol.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken,
Happy newyear again, to both of you.
Good boy Sako! Keep an eye on the tools. ;-)
Look forward to follow the build and you building on the shop.
It must be like being eight years old at Christmas.
I can imagine the place in summer, with all the trees and green fields - wauuu.
There are no bad weather, only bad clothes…
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Phase 2 start to build.*
> 
> Well its been a while from my last post. The Central Valley of Tennessee has received record rain so far this year. Normally it's 53 inches so far this yr, 65 inches I've been being as patient as I can. After 23 yrs in Southern California with hardly no rain it's been interesting. It can rain all it wants after we're up and running lol.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful time with the build

Here in Central Virginia so much rain ha kept me from redoing the footing for my shop.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Phase 2 start to build.*
> 
> Well its been a while from my last post. The Central Valley of Tennessee has received record rain so far this year. Normally it's 53 inches so far this yr, 65 inches I've been being as patient as I can. After 23 yrs in Southern California with hardly no rain it's been interesting. It can rain all it wants after we're up and running lol.
> 
> ...


A rainy climate is good a real blessing to a woodworker Ken. More time in the shop, less time gardening. I can see why you are so excited. It looks to be a pretty good sized shop judging from the materials delivered. Can't wait to the build!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Phase 2 start to build.*
> 
> Well its been a while from my last post. The Central Valley of Tennessee has received record rain so far this year. Normally it's 53 inches so far this yr, 65 inches I've been being as patient as I can. After 23 yrs in Southern California with hardly no rain it's been interesting. It can rain all it wants after we're up and running lol.
> 
> ...


Ken,

I know what you mean by a lot of rain there…..I lived in Tennessee for 20 years, and we averaged back then about 63-65" of rain a year….!! After 20 years there, I moved to the mountains of Arkansas….I think we get as much rain here as we did in Tn…Been here now going on 17 years….! I'll be following your progress on building the new shop…..!!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Phase 2 start to build.*
> 
> Well its been a while from my last post. The Central Valley of Tennessee has received record rain so far this year. Normally it's 53 inches so far this yr, 65 inches I've been being as patient as I can. After 23 yrs in Southern California with hardly no rain it's been interesting. It can rain all it wants after we're up and running lol.
> 
> ...


Thx to all my fellow Lumberjocks, I love hearing from you guys. I considered not doing this blog thinking it could come across wrong. But then thought I love seeing projects and shops being built so why not.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Part 3: Mr Ken we've hit rock!*

So the crew showed up last Sat to start erecting the building. Blondie and I were super excited. Within hour of digging the 26 holes required, we hit rock. It was no real big surprise being we live in Wilson county. So off I went to rent them a 70 pound jckhammer. Well the rock laughed at that, so in come the big guns. We rented a backhoe with Jack hammer attachment and a day and a half later we were ready to set poles.










Each day I'm super excited to see the progress they make.





































So we have Metal going up, windows are in along with entry door. Poly - foil insulation applied (first layer of insulation to walls and roof.) Should be done with building on wed. Then time to set up concrete crew to poor 1800 sq ft of floor and porch. Stating the trenching of electric from nearest pole. 256 ft of PVC and cable for the 200 Amp panel. I will be doing all the inside lighting and electrical.

Thx for sharing off to buy some cedar to make Adirondack chairs for shops porch. Won't be long.
Thx Ya'll


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Ken90712 said:


> *Part 3: Mr Ken we've hit rock!*
> 
> So the crew showed up last Sat to start erecting the building. Blondie and I were super excited. Within hour of digging the 26 holes required, we hit rock. It was no real big surprise being we live in Wilson county. So off I went to rent them a 70 pound jckhammer. Well the rock laughed at that, so in come the big guns. We rented a backhoe with Jack hammer attachment and a day and a half later we were ready to set poles.
> 
> ...


looks great Ken looks like you picked beautiful colors I see your helper needed his pic taken LOL *GREAT SHOP :<))*


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Part 3: Mr Ken we've hit rock!*
> 
> So the crew showed up last Sat to start erecting the building. Blondie and I were super excited. Within hour of digging the 26 holes required, we hit rock. It was no real big surprise being we live in Wilson county. So off I went to rent them a 70 pound jckhammer. Well the rock laughed at that, so in come the big guns. We rented a backhoe with Jack hammer attachment and a day and a half later we were ready to set poles.
> 
> ...


WOW Ken!!

That's not a shop, that's a mansion! Looking forward to seeing what you fill that space with!!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Part 3: Mr Ken we've hit rock!*
> 
> So the crew showed up last Sat to start erecting the building. Blondie and I were super excited. Within hour of digging the 26 holes required, we hit rock. It was no real big surprise being we live in Wilson county. So off I went to rent them a 70 pound jckhammer. Well the rock laughed at that, so in come the big guns. We rented a backhoe with Jack hammer attachment and a day and a half later we were ready to set poles.
> 
> ...


That's gonna be quite a shop. Ceiling height 10'? With the metal up, you've gotten ahead of the weather, that's good. Thanks for the update.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Part 3: Mr Ken we've hit rock!*
> 
> So the crew showed up last Sat to start erecting the building. Blondie and I were super excited. Within hour of digging the 26 holes required, we hit rock. It was no real big surprise being we live in Wilson county. So off I went to rent them a 70 pound jckhammer. Well the rock laughed at that, so in come the big guns. We rented a backhoe with Jack hammer attachment and a day and a half later we were ready to set poles.
> 
> ...


Looks like you will have room for an indoor pool and bar Ken! It's fun to watch the build and I fully understand how thrilled you are seeing it go up. this will be a super shop. How do you plan to heat it?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Part 3: Mr Ken we've hit rock!*
> 
> So the crew showed up last Sat to start erecting the building. Blondie and I were super excited. Within hour of digging the 26 holes required, we hit rock. It was no real big surprise being we live in Wilson county. So off I went to rent them a 70 pound jckhammer. Well the rock laughed at that, so in come the big guns. We rented a backhoe with Jack hammer attachment and a day and a half later we were ready to set poles.
> 
> ...


The "POLE" method looks very interesting… Looks like it's working!

Why don't they do that in Calif.


> (Calif. probably has a law against it!


) First time I've seen a Pole building being built step by step…
LOOKS GREAT!

It's really going up FAST!!

Thank you for the Update!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Part 3: Mr Ken we've hit rock!*
> 
> So the crew showed up last Sat to start erecting the building. Blondie and I were super excited. Within hour of digging the 26 holes required, we hit rock. It was no real big surprise being we live in Wilson county. So off I went to rent them a 70 pound jckhammer. Well the rock laughed at that, so in come the big guns. We rented a backhoe with Jack hammer attachment and a day and a half later we were ready to set poles.
> 
> ...


Thx guys, it is super exciting. It will have a white metal ceiling just under 12 ft. 11 something, I forgot. It will have heat and air conditioning still researching best option. Two 10×10 sliders on each end to open up on those nice days. I can't wait to start lighting and electical. 
Thx again.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ken90712 said:


> *Part 3: Mr Ken we've hit rock!*
> 
> So the crew showed up last Sat to start erecting the building. Blondie and I were super excited. Within hour of digging the 26 holes required, we hit rock. It was no real big surprise being we live in Wilson county. So off I went to rent them a 70 pound jckhammer. Well the rock laughed at that, so in come the big guns. We rented a backhoe with Jack hammer attachment and a day and a half later we were ready to set poles.
> 
> ...


That is looking great. Congrats buddy


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Part 3: Mr Ken we've hit rock!*
> 
> So the crew showed up last Sat to start erecting the building. Blondie and I were super excited. Within hour of digging the 26 holes required, we hit rock. It was no real big surprise being we live in Wilson county. So off I went to rent them a 70 pound jckhammer. Well the rock laughed at that, so in come the big guns. We rented a backhoe with Jack hammer attachment and a day and a half later we were ready to set poles.
> 
> ...


Congrats Ken & Blondie. This is always exciting


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Part 3: Mr Ken we've hit rock!*
> 
> So the crew showed up last Sat to start erecting the building. Blondie and I were super excited. Within hour of digging the 26 holes required, we hit rock. It was no real big surprise being we live in Wilson county. So off I went to rent them a 70 pound jckhammer. Well the rock laughed at that, so in come the big guns. We rented a backhoe with Jack hammer attachment and a day and a half later we were ready to set poles.
> 
> ...


Wow, looks like it is moving forward nicely now


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Structure Getting Close. *

Outside is getting close. The weather has been challenging to say the least. The 2 sliding barn doors need to go up, gutters, some drip edging and small items and the outside will be done. Today with a light dusting of snow they're working inside hanging 1500 sq foot of metal ceiling. National Barn rep coming today to look things over. I should find out when they will Schld the concrete floor and porch to be poured. Thx for looking.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Getting Close. *
> 
> Outside is getting close. The weather has been challenging to say the least. The 2 sliding barn doors need to go up, gutters, some drip edging and small items and the outside will be done. Today with a light dusting of snow they're working inside hanging 1500 sq foot of metal ceiling. National Barn rep coming today to look things over. I should find out when they will Schld the concrete floor and porch to be poured. Thx for looking.


To quote an old Tennessee saying- "You oughter be happier than a pig in poop!" :^)


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Getting Close. *
> 
> Outside is getting close. The weather has been challenging to say the least. The 2 sliding barn doors need to go up, gutters, some drip edging and small items and the outside will be done. Today with a light dusting of snow they're working inside hanging 1500 sq foot of metal ceiling. National Barn rep coming today to look things over. I should find out when they will Schld the concrete floor and porch to be poured. Thx for looking.


WOW ….. Ken this is one GR8 SHOP :<)))))))

HAHAHAAHA Pig in poop


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Getting Close. *
> 
> Outside is getting close. The weather has been challenging to say the least. The 2 sliding barn doors need to go up, gutters, some drip edging and small items and the outside will be done. Today with a light dusting of snow they're working inside hanging 1500 sq foot of metal ceiling. National Barn rep coming today to look things over. I should find out when they will Schld the concrete floor and porch to be poured. Thx for looking.


Lol, you betcha….Thx LEW


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Getting Close. *
> 
> Outside is getting close. The weather has been challenging to say the least. The 2 sliding barn doors need to go up, gutters, some drip edging and small items and the outside will be done. Today with a light dusting of snow they're working inside hanging 1500 sq foot of metal ceiling. National Barn rep coming today to look things over. I should find out when they will Schld the concrete floor and porch to be poured. Thx for looking.


WOW. Absolutely love your shop and he colors really show it off well. Congrats buddy


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Getting Close. *
> 
> Outside is getting close. The weather has been challenging to say the least. The 2 sliding barn doors need to go up, gutters, some drip edging and small items and the outside will be done. Today with a light dusting of snow they're working inside hanging 1500 sq foot of metal ceiling. National Barn rep coming today to look things over. I should find out when they will Schld the concrete floor and porch to be poured. Thx for looking.


Looking good Ken!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Getting Close. *
> 
> Outside is getting close. The weather has been challenging to say the least. The 2 sliding barn doors need to go up, gutters, some drip edging and small items and the outside will be done. Today with a light dusting of snow they're working inside hanging 1500 sq foot of metal ceiling. National Barn rep coming today to look things over. I should find out when they will Schld the concrete floor and porch to be poured. Thx for looking.


Ken,

Is that a real life picture NOW?

Do they paint right after installation… or was it all prepainted?

Looks NICE!! Plenty of windows for good LIGHT!

Seems very strange to have a concrete Floor, etc. poured AFTER the walls, etc. are already up! That's really different from what I have ever seen… Like, will it have a Concrete FOUNDATION (like it would here in Calif.)

Looking good!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Getting Close. *
> 
> Outside is getting close. The weather has been challenging to say the least. The 2 sliding barn doors need to go up, gutters, some drip edging and small items and the outside will be done. Today with a light dusting of snow they're working inside hanging 1500 sq foot of metal ceiling. National Barn rep coming today to look things over. I should find out when they will Schld the concrete floor and porch to be poured. Thx for looking.


Looks absolutely wonderful Ken. If you are going to have a concrete slab floor have you thought about insulation on top of it and and then wood on top of that? A lot warmer in winter and much easier on the legs. Tools do a lot better too if dropped on wood. I did this with my shop floor 23 years ago and I love it.

Here in Norway we remove any uneven areas (dips) in the cement with dry clean mortar sand, then a moisture barrier of heavy plastic sheeting, then a layer of 2" of styrofoam and then impregnated tongue and groove chipboard flooring platters over that. Any humps in the cement are cancelled out by the styrofoam.

I painted the chipboard flooring with a couple of coats of enamel and it has stood up very well. Styrofoam gives off poisonous gases if it burns, but being sandwiched between the plastic and flooring materials it can't get enough oxygen to burn. If you are interested in doing this you might want to check building codes in your area first.

The extra cost for this should pay for itself over time with savings on heating costs.


----------



## avidwoodworker27 (Jan 24, 2019)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Getting Close. *
> 
> Outside is getting close. The weather has been challenging to say the least. The 2 sliding barn doors need to go up, gutters, some drip edging and small items and the outside will be done. Today with a light dusting of snow they're working inside hanging 1500 sq foot of metal ceiling. National Barn rep coming today to look things over. I should find out when they will Schld the concrete floor and porch to be poured. Thx for looking.


Ken, this is looking amazing! I recently helped one of my friends put up a barn on his property and it turned out looking somewhat similar to this (by similar i mean equally as great). We even added some heated flooring in a portion of it for the nasty winter months.

I love the look of the beams on the outside, you did a great job. It really adds a great look to the exterior. Keep pushing through the cold, it will all be worth it at the end

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Getting Close. *
> 
> Outside is getting close. The weather has been challenging to say the least. The 2 sliding barn doors need to go up, gutters, some drip edging and small items and the outside will be done. Today with a light dusting of snow they're working inside hanging 1500 sq foot of metal ceiling. National Barn rep coming today to look things over. I should find out when they will Schld the concrete floor and porch to be poured. Thx for looking.


Ken, your new shop looks like it's coming along just great. I'm sure it'll be a fantastic shop to pursue your efforts at making dust! Bravo my friend.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Getting Close. *
> 
> Outside is getting close. The weather has been challenging to say the least. The 2 sliding barn doors need to go up, gutters, some drip edging and small items and the outside will be done. Today with a light dusting of snow they're working inside hanging 1500 sq foot of metal ceiling. National Barn rep coming today to look things over. I should find out when they will Schld the concrete floor and porch to be poured. Thx for looking.


Big Thx to my fellow woodworkers, got busy with work and building and wasn't on line for a bit. I'm truly great full for comments and sharing our passion with one another. Cheers.

Stefang, thx I've been really kicking around heated floor or sub floor like you suggested. I'll keep you informed. 
Thx


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Getting Close. *
> 
> Outside is getting close. The weather has been challenging to say the least. The 2 sliding barn doors need to go up, gutters, some drip edging and small items and the outside will be done. Today with a light dusting of snow they're working inside hanging 1500 sq foot of metal ceiling. National Barn rep coming today to look things over. I should find out when they will Schld the concrete floor and porch to be poured. Thx for looking.





> Ken,
> 
> Is that a real life picture NOW?
> 
> ...


*



?

Click to expand...

??*


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Getting Close. *
> 
> Outside is getting close. The weather has been challenging to say the least. The 2 sliding barn doors need to go up, gutters, some drip edging and small items and the outside will be done. Today with a light dusting of snow they're working inside hanging 1500 sq foot of metal ceiling. National Barn rep coming today to look things over. I should find out when they will Schld the concrete floor and porch to be poured. Thx for looking.


Joe yep, real life pics as we go. Metal comes pre - painted ( powder coated ) Only 2 windows plus door with window, however two 10×10 barn doors on east and west ends of barn. So if needed lots of light and breeze. 
This is a pole barn, there are twenty - six 8×8 posts 36 inches deep in the ground. Then the 5 inch floor and porch gets poured and wraps around the poles. Instead of bolting poles to the cement slab. It's been working for a very long time done this way.

California has a different thought process on many things. Our inspectors are amazing. So helpful and prompt.they want you to succeed and get you project done right.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Getting Close. *
> 
> Outside is getting close. The weather has been challenging to say the least. The 2 sliding barn doors need to go up, gutters, some drip edging and small items and the outside will be done. Today with a light dusting of snow they're working inside hanging 1500 sq foot of metal ceiling. National Barn rep coming today to look things over. I should find out when they will Schld the concrete floor and porch to be poured. Thx for looking.


Ken, Very COOL… Thank you!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Structure Done, Electrical started & Schld. Concrete floor and porch. *

Haven't gotten on line in a bit, work and building shop got me busy. We have finished the structure. Trenched 300 feet for electrical. ( Of Course we hit alot of Wilson County Rock lol… $$$).... Hopefully the last surprise, but we have all been through those during construction. Monday I'll be mounting the meter box and tying in the 200 Amp Load center. Then Middle Tennessee Electric will come and pull wire from pole to meter. They have been amazing, I've never been treated so good and quickly. This never happened in Los Angeles when doing any inspection. Actually all of Wilson County inspectors are efficient, freindly and so helpful. They all treat you like family.

Thx for sharing this journey with blondie and I. CHEERS.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Done, Electrical started & Schld. Concrete floor and porch. *
> 
> Haven't gotten on line in a bit, work and building shop got me busy. We have finished the structure. Trenched 300 feet for electrical. ( Of Course we hit alot of Wilson County Rock lol… $$$).... Hopefully the last surprise, but we have all been through those during construction. Monday I'll be mounting the meter box and tying in the 200 Amp Load center. Then Middle Tennessee Electric will come and pull wire from pole to meter. They have been amazing, I've never been treated so good and quickly. This never happened in Los Angeles when doing any inspection. Actually all of Wilson County inspectors are efficient, freindly and so helpful. They all treat you like family.
> 
> Thx for sharing this journey with blondie and I. CHEERS.


Really powering along…Cant wait to see how you set up inside…making me miss my workshop just a little..


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Done, Electrical started & Schld. Concrete floor and porch. *
> 
> Haven't gotten on line in a bit, work and building shop got me busy. We have finished the structure. Trenched 300 feet for electrical. ( Of Course we hit alot of Wilson County Rock lol… $$$).... Hopefully the last surprise, but we have all been through those during construction. Monday I'll be mounting the meter box and tying in the 200 Amp Load center. Then Middle Tennessee Electric will come and pull wire from pole to meter. They have been amazing, I've never been treated so good and quickly. This never happened in Los Angeles when doing any inspection. Actually all of Wilson County inspectors are efficient, freindly and so helpful. They all treat you like family.
> 
> Thx for sharing this journey with blondie and I. CHEERS.


beautiful shop Ken it really helps that you have nice inspectors cant wait to see inside :<))))


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Done, Electrical started & Schld. Concrete floor and porch. *
> 
> Haven't gotten on line in a bit, work and building shop got me busy. We have finished the structure. Trenched 300 feet for electrical. ( Of Course we hit alot of Wilson County Rock lol… $$$).... Hopefully the last surprise, but we have all been through those during construction. Monday I'll be mounting the meter box and tying in the 200 Amp Load center. Then Middle Tennessee Electric will come and pull wire from pole to meter. They have been amazing, I've never been treated so good and quickly. This never happened in Los Angeles when doing any inspection. Actually all of Wilson County inspectors are efficient, freindly and so helpful. They all treat you like family.
> 
> Thx for sharing this journey with blondie and I. CHEERS.


Really looking great!!


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Done, Electrical started & Schld. Concrete floor and porch. *
> 
> Haven't gotten on line in a bit, work and building shop got me busy. We have finished the structure. Trenched 300 feet for electrical. ( Of Course we hit alot of Wilson County Rock lol… $$$).... Hopefully the last surprise, but we have all been through those during construction. Monday I'll be mounting the meter box and tying in the 200 Amp Load center. Then Middle Tennessee Electric will come and pull wire from pole to meter. They have been amazing, I've never been treated so good and quickly. This never happened in Los Angeles when doing any inspection. Actually all of Wilson County inspectors are efficient, freindly and so helpful. They all treat you like family.
> 
> Thx for sharing this journey with blondie and I. CHEERS.


That shop looks amazing. Great job buddy


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Done, Electrical started & Schld. Concrete floor and porch. *
> 
> Haven't gotten on line in a bit, work and building shop got me busy. We have finished the structure. Trenched 300 feet for electrical. ( Of Course we hit alot of Wilson County Rock lol… $$$).... Hopefully the last surprise, but we have all been through those during construction. Monday I'll be mounting the meter box and tying in the 200 Amp Load center. Then Middle Tennessee Electric will come and pull wire from pole to meter. They have been amazing, I've never been treated so good and quickly. This never happened in Los Angeles when doing any inspection. Actually all of Wilson County inspectors are efficient, freindly and so helpful. They all treat you like family.
> 
> Thx for sharing this journey with blondie and I. CHEERS.


Closer, closer to making sawdust. Congratulations


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Done, Electrical started & Schld. Concrete floor and porch. *
> 
> Haven't gotten on line in a bit, work and building shop got me busy. We have finished the structure. Trenched 300 feet for electrical. ( Of Course we hit alot of Wilson County Rock lol… $$$).... Hopefully the last surprise, but we have all been through those during construction. Monday I'll be mounting the meter box and tying in the 200 Amp Load center. Then Middle Tennessee Electric will come and pull wire from pole to meter. They have been amazing, I've never been treated so good and quickly. This never happened in Los Angeles when doing any inspection. Actually all of Wilson County inspectors are efficient, freindly and so helpful. They all treat you like family.
> 
> Thx for sharing this journey with blondie and I. CHEERS.


Your shop looks fantastic Ken. I'm not surprised about the good treatment you are receiving from the inspectors. It's really the difference between big impersonal municipalities and small communities. I can empathise with you about the rocks. Norway is mainly one big rock with a thin layer of topsoil. Whatever you build here, whether houses, roads or whatever there is always unbelievable amounts of blasting involved. Can't wait to see the interior get finished up and your machines, etc. installed.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Done, Electrical started & Schld. Concrete floor and porch. *
> 
> Haven't gotten on line in a bit, work and building shop got me busy. We have finished the structure. Trenched 300 feet for electrical. ( Of Course we hit alot of Wilson County Rock lol… $$$).... Hopefully the last surprise, but we have all been through those during construction. Monday I'll be mounting the meter box and tying in the 200 Amp Load center. Then Middle Tennessee Electric will come and pull wire from pole to meter. They have been amazing, I've never been treated so good and quickly. This never happened in Los Angeles when doing any inspection. Actually all of Wilson County inspectors are efficient, freindly and so helpful. They all treat you like family.
> 
> Thx for sharing this journey with blondie and I. CHEERS.


Thx boys, we are super excited no doubt. Setting up the inside will be fun. Never dreamed I'd have this much room. Got some good ideas but I'm sure that will change a few times. Thx for comments.

Stefang I hear ya , thought we were going to have to blast. I was thinking that can't be cheap . lol


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Done, Electrical started & Schld. Concrete floor and porch. *
> 
> Haven't gotten on line in a bit, work and building shop got me busy. We have finished the structure. Trenched 300 feet for electrical. ( Of Course we hit alot of Wilson County Rock lol… $$$).... Hopefully the last surprise, but we have all been through those during construction. Monday I'll be mounting the meter box and tying in the 200 Amp Load center. Then Middle Tennessee Electric will come and pull wire from pole to meter. They have been amazing, I've never been treated so good and quickly. This never happened in Los Angeles when doing any inspection. Actually all of Wilson County inspectors are efficient, freindly and so helpful. They all treat you like family.
> 
> Thx for sharing this journey with blondie and I. CHEERS.


Got it done! Looking great, might have to come visit soon.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Done, Electrical started & Schld. Concrete floor and porch. *
> 
> Haven't gotten on line in a bit, work and building shop got me busy. We have finished the structure. Trenched 300 feet for electrical. ( Of Course we hit alot of Wilson County Rock lol… $$$).... Hopefully the last surprise, but we have all been through those during construction. Monday I'll be mounting the meter box and tying in the 200 Amp Load center. Then Middle Tennessee Electric will come and pull wire from pole to meter. They have been amazing, I've never been treated so good and quickly. This never happened in Los Angeles when doing any inspection. Actually all of Wilson County inspectors are efficient, freindly and so helpful. They all treat you like family.
> 
> Thx for sharing this journey with blondie and I. CHEERS.


Great looking shop, Ken

It is nice to have the power underground!!

Jim


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Done, Electrical started & Schld. Concrete floor and porch. *
> 
> Haven't gotten on line in a bit, work and building shop got me busy. We have finished the structure. Trenched 300 feet for electrical. ( Of Course we hit alot of Wilson County Rock lol… $$$).... Hopefully the last surprise, but we have all been through those during construction. Monday I'll be mounting the meter box and tying in the 200 Amp Load center. Then Middle Tennessee Electric will come and pull wire from pole to meter. They have been amazing, I've never been treated so good and quickly. This never happened in Los Angeles when doing any inspection. Actually all of Wilson County inspectors are efficient, freindly and so helpful. They all treat you like family.
> 
> Thx for sharing this journey with blondie and I. CHEERS.


Hey Ken Looks like you're going to have a lot of working room. Until you fill it up with wood. Don't ask how I know this. LOL! Lots of character in this building. Just like you. LOL!


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Done, Electrical started & Schld. Concrete floor and porch. *
> 
> Haven't gotten on line in a bit, work and building shop got me busy. We have finished the structure. Trenched 300 feet for electrical. ( Of Course we hit alot of Wilson County Rock lol… $$$).... Hopefully the last surprise, but we have all been through those during construction. Monday I'll be mounting the meter box and tying in the 200 Amp Load center. Then Middle Tennessee Electric will come and pull wire from pole to meter. They have been amazing, I've never been treated so good and quickly. This never happened in Los Angeles when doing any inspection. Actually all of Wilson County inspectors are efficient, freindly and so helpful. They all treat you like family.
> 
> Thx for sharing this journey with blondie and I. CHEERS.


Fantastic shop! Your going to be able build a lot of great projects in that place.
Been thinking of getting out of California for a while. Sale taxe are over 10% income tax is the highest in the country and now they even have a 1% lumber tax on top of that. They are more interested in sanctuary and welfare for eligals than for tax paying citizens. Politicians are sacrificing out lives for more votes.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Done, Electrical started & Schld. Concrete floor and porch. *
> 
> Haven't gotten on line in a bit, work and building shop got me busy. We have finished the structure. Trenched 300 feet for electrical. ( Of Course we hit alot of Wilson County Rock lol… $$$).... Hopefully the last surprise, but we have all been through those during construction. Monday I'll be mounting the meter box and tying in the 200 Amp Load center. Then Middle Tennessee Electric will come and pull wire from pole to meter. They have been amazing, I've never been treated so good and quickly. This never happened in Los Angeles when doing any inspection. Actually all of Wilson County inspectors are efficient, freindly and so helpful. They all treat you like family.
> 
> Thx for sharing this journey with blondie and I. CHEERS.


Getting there!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Structure Done, Electrical started & Schld. Concrete floor and porch. *
> 
> Haven't gotten on line in a bit, work and building shop got me busy. We have finished the structure. Trenched 300 feet for electrical. ( Of Course we hit alot of Wilson County Rock lol… $$$).... Hopefully the last surprise, but we have all been through those during construction. Monday I'll be mounting the meter box and tying in the 200 Amp Load center. Then Middle Tennessee Electric will come and pull wire from pole to meter. They have been amazing, I've never been treated so good and quickly. This never happened in Los Angeles when doing any inspection. Actually all of Wilson County inspectors are efficient, freindly and so helpful. They all treat you like family.
> 
> Thx for sharing this journey with blondie and I. CHEERS.


Beautiful Ken.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *

Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.

Yesterday Blondie and I ran 28 120 volt outlets on 18 breakers. All outlets 50 inches from floor. Fellow lumberjock taught me this, no bending and plywood won't hit them if leaned against wall. No more than 2 outlets on a breaker. Some completely solo, like air compressor for example. Today putting in walls for another layer of insulation R19 that we will be adding and will start all the 240 volt outlets on Monday. Recived 12 more 7200 lumen LED industrial lights for inside totaling 16 thus far.

We have decided to put 2 outlets on the porch and trying to figure out the outdoor lighting. 2 ceiling fans will be going in on the porch as well.

We'll back to work, thx for looking fellow woodworkers.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


Lookin' Good, Ken!

Last picture appears to have the inspector giving the OK!


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks great buddy.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


That's going to be an awesome shop!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


You can play football in there Ken when you're not working wood! Looks fantastic!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


What is going on?!

All three ( posts 6, 7, & 8 ) look the same!?


----------



## suitman123 (Dec 16, 2020)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


Impressive, nice work!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *

Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.

Yesterday Blondie and I ran 28 120 volt outlets on 18 breakers. All outlets 50 inches from floor. Fellow lumberjock taught me this, no bending and plywood won't hit them if leaned against wall. No more than 2 outlets on a breaker. Some completely solo, like air compressor for example. Today putting in walls for another layer of insulation R19 that we will be adding and will start all the 240 volt outlets on Monday. Recived 12 more 7200 lumen LED industrial lights for inside totaling 16 thus far.

We have decided to put 2 outlets on the porch and trying to figure out the outdoor lighting. 2 ceiling fans will be going in on the porch as well.

We'll back to work, thx for looking fellow woodworkers.


----------



## Timthemailman (Oct 19, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


Hi from LA, that is one nice shop. And that porch looks and sound nice. Look like you need to build a couple of rocking chairs. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


Very awesome. Looking grrrreat! Congrats. I haven't been on here much in the past few years. I wish I could have caught you before you poured the concrete. Only to suggest a receptacle in conduit near the floor, maybe 8-12" for your table saw. Oh well, wherever you put that beast, it'll work out. So exciting to be doing this. Carry on.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


thanks for the update Ken i hope you and the wife are still loving TENNESSEE :<))) looks like puppers is loving the new floor LOL :<))


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


Looks like this is a dup of post #8 or vice-versa…


----------



## Timthemailman (Oct 19, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


Hi from LA, that is one nice shop. And that porch looks and sound nice. Look like you need to build a couple of rocking chairs. Thanks for the update.


----------



## AJ1104 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


Ken. The shop is looking spacious now that the floor is poured. I love the porch design. Great idea!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *

Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.

Yesterday Blondie and I ran 28 120 volt outlets on 18 breakers. All outlets 50 inches from floor. Fellow lumberjock taught me this, no bending and plywood won't hit them if leaned against wall. No more than 2 outlets on a breaker. Some completely solo, like air compressor for example. Today putting in walls for another layer of insulation R19 that we will be adding and will start all the 240 volt outlets on Monday. Recived 12 more 7200 lumen LED industrial lights for inside totaling 16 thus far.

We have decided to put 2 outlets on the porch and trying to figure out the outdoor lighting. 2 ceiling fans will be going in on the porch as well.

We'll back to work, thx for looking fellow woodworkers.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


What a great looking shop. Sounds like experience is shaping this into an ideal work space. I like the porch for some relaxing. Your dog looks like he/she finds it all acceptable and has selected a spot to supervise future activity.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


Wonderful new, thank you for the update, congratulations


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


Its looking great Ken. You are really doing it right. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


*WOW!

Looks like Heaven on Earth!

Fantastic!

*


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


awesome…..................i'm jealous…..............cheers, jim


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


you lucky sob,thats a dream come true ken.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


Oh what a felling to have such a nice building to do your thing in. Looks like a great place to enjoy life in!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


How wonderful, that's going to be an amazing place.
To sit there on the porch in a rocking chair on a summer nigh….
You are a lucky man and she a lucky woman.
All my best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Concrete Floor and Porch in, Outlets in fast n furious. *
> 
> Been a while since last update. It finally dried up enough to get the big cement trucks back on property. 4 trucks totaling 30 yrds, 5 inch 3700 psi. What a game changer inside and out.
> 
> ...


Looks great, Ken!

I see by the last picture, the inspector is hard at work!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Electrical, insulation & walls 95%*

Hey guys been a while since last post. Crazy busy, we added a 1/2 bath to the house. Added 2 sump pumps and encapsulation under the house. Blondie and I have also manage to get away for a few weeks so were not only working on the house. I flew Dad up and he helped me for a week on the shop, who is a fellow woodworker as well.

Here is what's new, I finished all the electrical. 28- 110 volt outlets and 15- 220 volt outlets. We built up all the walls and decided to add another layer of insulation R19 on top of the thermal foil bringing walls and attic up too R30. I wired in 18 - 7500 lumen commercial LED 4 foot lights on 4 switches. I built a finish room and a welding room in the back side of the shop approx. 12×10. I ruffed in opening for the two 36" indoors.

This weekend do some cleaning up and seal the floor then debating on staining the header or painting it white like the walls will be. We will then start building the cedar cabinets and do the trim.

had first estimate for the heating and cooling as well.

As always thanks for looking and look fwd to finishing.

cheers ya'll.
Ken


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Ken90712 said:


> *Electrical, insulation & walls 95%*
> 
> Hey guys been a while since last post. Crazy busy, we added a 1/2 bath to the house. Added 2 sump pumps and encapsulation under the house. Blondie and I have also manage to get away for a few weeks so were not only working on the house. I flew Dad up and he helped me for a week on the shop, who is a fellow woodworker as well.
> 
> ...


man ken that shop is looking incredible,your starting to tempt me to leave socal too.but hey go easy on dad he looks a little beat-lol.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

Ken90712 said:


> *Electrical, insulation & walls 95%*
> 
> Hey guys been a while since last post. Crazy busy, we added a 1/2 bath to the house. Added 2 sump pumps and encapsulation under the house. Blondie and I have also manage to get away for a few weeks so were not only working on the house. I flew Dad up and he helped me for a week on the shop, who is a fellow woodworker as well.
> 
> ...


WOW, that's beautiful. I wouldn't be able to sleep thinking about a shop like that! Very nice !!


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ken90712 said:


> *Electrical, insulation & walls 95%*
> 
> Hey guys been a while since last post. Crazy busy, we added a 1/2 bath to the house. Added 2 sump pumps and encapsulation under the house. Blondie and I have also manage to get away for a few weeks so were not only working on the house. I flew Dad up and he helped me for a week on the shop, who is a fellow woodworker as well.
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful. Great job buddy


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Electrical, insulation & walls 95%*
> 
> Hey guys been a while since last post. Crazy busy, we added a 1/2 bath to the house. Added 2 sump pumps and encapsulation under the house. Blondie and I have also manage to get away for a few weeks so were not only working on the house. I flew Dad up and he helped me for a week on the shop, who is a fellow woodworker as well.
> 
> ...


I'm officially jealous!

Gonna be an awesome shop!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Electrical, insulation & walls 95%*
> 
> Hey guys been a while since last post. Crazy busy, we added a 1/2 bath to the house. Added 2 sump pumps and encapsulation under the house. Blondie and I have also manage to get away for a few weeks so were not only working on the house. I flew Dad up and he helped me for a week on the shop, who is a fellow woodworker as well.
> 
> ...


WOW, Ken That is a dream shop!!!!!!!!!!!!
You could hold woodworker guild meeting in there!

Well thought out and executed!!

Enjoy!!!!!!!!Jim


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Electrical, insulation & walls 95%*
> 
> Hey guys been a while since last post. Crazy busy, we added a 1/2 bath to the house. Added 2 sump pumps and encapsulation under the house. Blondie and I have also manage to get away for a few weeks so were not only working on the house. I flew Dad up and he helped me for a week on the shop, who is a fellow woodworker as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ya'll, yep pops was taking a nap. We worked hard everyday he was a huge help. Woodworkers meetings any time.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Electrical, insulation & walls 95%*
> 
> Hey guys been a while since last post. Crazy busy, we added a 1/2 bath to the house. Added 2 sump pumps and encapsulation under the house. Blondie and I have also manage to get away for a few weeks so were not only working on the house. I flew Dad up and he helped me for a week on the shop, who is a fellow woodworker as well.
> 
> ...


Ken & Blondie, you're doing a Fantastic job..

I love seeing your progress as it happens…

Thank you for the update!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Electrical, insulation & walls 95%*
> 
> Hey guys been a while since last post. Crazy busy, we added a 1/2 bath to the house. Added 2 sump pumps and encapsulation under the house. Blondie and I have also manage to get away for a few weeks so were not only working on the house. I flew Dad up and he helped me for a week on the shop, who is a fellow woodworker as well.
> 
> ...


How lovely, it comes along fine and pops came to join.
Looks like it is going to be a place for dreams.
And a wee woodworking. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Electrical, insulation & walls 95%*
> 
> Hey guys been a while since last post. Crazy busy, we added a 1/2 bath to the house. Added 2 sump pumps and encapsulation under the house. Blondie and I have also manage to get away for a few weeks so were not only working on the house. I flew Dad up and he helped me for a week on the shop, who is a fellow woodworker as well.
> 
> ...


Its been awhile since I check the progress. This looks great. If you havent built the cabinets yet, consider painting the insides white. I did mine that way, easy to see and clean.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Electrical, insulation & walls 95%*
> 
> Hey guys been a while since last post. Crazy busy, we added a 1/2 bath to the house. Added 2 sump pumps and encapsulation under the house. Blondie and I have also manage to get away for a few weeks so were not only working on the house. I flew Dad up and he helped me for a week on the shop, who is a fellow woodworker as well.
> 
> ...


I guess heating is something you didn't need to worry about in the old shop!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Next to last post before making real dust. Y*

Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.

Some trim needs finished but it time for our dream to move in.

Thx for looking and comments. 



































!https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/px4k9rn.jpg


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh this looks awesome Ken!! Bet you're really anxious to start making sawdust … please keep us posted!!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


Looks great and in such a pretty setting. Sounds like you are in the home stretch. Look forward to seeing your final layout.


----------



## Timthemailman (Oct 19, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


That is awesome, cant wait to see the the shop layout.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


Wow. I love it. You are all set up of some serious woodworking!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


Really looks G R E A T, Ken!

I am really HAPPY for you!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


Thx Guys, been a long and rewarding yr to finish this along with other chores. Looking fwd. too machines getting out there for sure. cheers


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


Great looking shop!!!!

I'm officially jealous. I'm moving from a 2-car garage shop to a 13×20. Ugh…..


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


Looking good inside and out! Nice and bright!


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


#shop_envy

Envious but happy for you.

Enjoy!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


Outstanding!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


Hope it's all you desire. Looks big enough for you and all the off cuts you can't trow away! LOL!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is so amazing! I'm going to have to consider what I can do to get into something like this. I'm tired of my little corner of the garage. Really happy for you!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


that is great progress. Happy for you.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


man that space is looking fantastic,i love to see people get their dreams come true,may you have many happy years enjoying it.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


Again thank you EVERYONE.

I love this site and have been on here for a while. I have met and learned so much from members. Hope I can return the favor someday. Cheers.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...





> Again thank you EVERYONE.
> 
> I love this site and have been on here for a while. I have met and learned so much from members. Hope I can return the favor someday. Cheers.
> 
> - Ken90712


id say you already have ken.thanks for sharing your journey.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Next to last post before making real dust. Y*
> 
> Been crazy busy with visitors and family and work. Blondie and I made big progress and today we are now going to start moving machines and supplies in. The walls are up and painted, 18 Led lights are done stereo and big screen up with 6 Bose speakers. (Watched first college football in there today)...... We finished the heating and cooling 3.5 Ton with 10 outlets. All ducting up in attic. Had to give up part of the finish room and will be closing the air handling unit and ducting in a closet. I'll have a metal /welding room and a finish room with explosion proof exhaust fan. (Yet to install). I used surcoat 2000 acrylic sealer non yellowing on floor.
> 
> ...


WOW beautiful shop!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Machines in and running. Working on positions.*

Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.

I'll also be working with Onida dust collection design team now that I'm sure on machine placement. Looking fwd too having them do this. My dust collection in California was decent but I've always dreamed of that big yellow beast in their corner. Lol.

Side notes, finishing room getting close today being finished. Waiting for exhaust fan then panel one last wall.

Welding room done, jhaving a difficult time finding g steel here in Nashville for a good price too make welding table.

Thx guys as always all comments encouraged.


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


Very nice dream shop, one thing missing, sawdust.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


Ken this is simply one beautiful shop GRATZ :<)))))


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


If you switch open space for machines, that's what my "shop" looks like. Good on you for being able to do this! Color me jealous.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, Blondie's cleaning is to be admired!, and your workshop is total eye candy for us all!! But Ken … it's time for you to make a mess of sawdust in that pristine space!! Of course, I'm sure you'll be doing your own clean up from now on


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


.... Ditto…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


I'm officially jealous!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


Wow! Dittos all above.


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


you are going to so miss rolling tools outside to get to the table saw - NOT!!!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


That's a dream shop my friend. Nice.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


you should put up partition walls every 18 feet or so, so you can remember how all the little people feel. 

Awesome shop! gratz.

oh, and don't forget to run all your power tools from one cord!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Machines in and running. Working on positions.*

Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.

I'll also be working with Onida dust collection design team now that I'm sure on machine placement. Looking fwd too having them do this. My dust collection in California was decent but I've always dreamed of that big yellow beast in their corner. Lol.

Side notes, finishing room getting close today being finished. Waiting for exhaust fan then panel one last wall.

Welding room done, jhaving a difficult time finding g steel here in Nashville for a good price too make welding table.

Thx guys as always all comments encouraged.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


Wow! This is awesome Ken and Blondie, It's like woodworkers heaven! So much space to enjoy with lots of lighting which is something I love to work under. Congratulation on your magnificent shop it's super nice!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, Blondie's cleaning is to be admired!, and your workshop is total eye candy for us all!! But Ken … it's time for you to make a mess of sawdust in that pristine space!! Of course, I'm sure you'll be doing your own clean up from now on


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


oh my god guys the dream shop we all dream about ken,well all i can say is lets see some projects comin.i just love to see people get their dreams come true,congrats ken and blondie,enjoy the retired life.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


Ken, all due respect (and you know I mean that, my Beloved Buddy). I've pretty much been ignoring this thread. I mean, I get the notifications, and everything. And I open the thread. But, I rarely actually read it, because it makes me jealous. I'm in need of making a response at this time. To wit:

I'm up for adoption. Want me?

Full disclosure: You may have to share custody with a few others, if all works as it should.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


*LOOKS REAL GOOD!

Thank you for the update…
*


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


Thx for all the comments…. will be making a mess today. Mark I completely understand I was going today quit the post but a few fellow lumberjacks emailed me asking about updates. I would never brag as I worked out of small shop for 15 yes in California. Next post project I promise….. thx


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


Wow, I sure wish I had that much room to play! I spend most of my day in my small shop. If I had that much room I'd never come inside!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


How wonderful. The room and the open spaces - all seems even bigger with the white walls and ceiling, plus great lighting. Enjoy! This is what I dream of having in retirement.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy. Very impressive shop. Your vision to completion is to be admired. Great job buddy


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Ken90712 said:


> *Machines in and running. Working on positions.*
> 
> Blondie and I have almost everything unpacked and cleaned. ( she did they cleaning bless her heart). All the electric is done and machines are running. Starting out feed table tomorrow. Then miter station, workbench and cabinets.
> 
> ...


god you so much suck!!! or in lj's terms your about as cool and lucky as it gets! i wish you the best and it looks like you have it.


----------

